# Down pressure



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember last year someone talking about how they used a strong arm (those things that hold you hood or hatch open) to apply down force on snow blade. I need to install that but i cannot weld.. 87 moto 4 2 wheel drive 42" cycle country i tried weight on the front rack bud di not do much.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

your talking about the cycle country down pressure system.
http://www.cyclecountry.com/Products/DownForceKit/tabid/96/Default.aspx

There was a user on here who had this system and he was pretty inmpressed with it

as long as your using a winch to lift your plow this should work fine for you.
should be a bolt on addition also.

sublime out.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

looks to me like a little air shock you should be able to do something like that yourself for about half the price


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Sublime is right, the CC system works well, does require a winch to operate, easily attaches to CC plow and is only $100.

nbenallo33, the air shock doesn't have enough stroke to absorb the movement of the ATV syspension and get the blade very far off the ground. Instead you would use a coil over shock but then you would have to fab the mounting brackets on the ATV and plow plus the ones that have enough stroke run about $100 each and the ones I am familiar with you have to buy in pairs. The CC system is cheap compared to going the home built route.


----------

